# Bayern Muster! Wie gemacht?



## TimMaicher (14. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop so ein muster wie im Gif hier machen?

http://www.fischerhemden-schachtschneider.de/flaggen/bayern_ohne_wappen.gif

Ich könnte zwar jede Linie einzeld zeichnen, aber geht das nicht anders?

Danke für Die Hilfe im vorraus!


----------



## aTa (14. Oktober 2004)

Brauchst du gar nicht machen.
Das beste ist einfach ein Viereck zeichnen und dieses dann eben verzerren und anordnen dass immer ein zwischenraum freibleibt. Danach dann einfach beliebig oft kopieren..


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Oktober 2004)

*Schachmatt*

Also,

1. Du legst eine quadratische neue Datei an.
2. Die verstest Du und füllst die Teile mit einem blau-weißen Schachbrett-Muster
3. Du gehst auf >Bearbeiten >Muster festlegen...
4. Du machst eine neue Datei beliebiger Größe
5. Die wählst alles aus und gehst auf >Bearbeiten >Fläche füllen ... und füllst alles mit Deinem neuen Muster
6. Du Dublizierst Deine Ebene oder machst Deine Hintergrundebene mittels Doppelklick in der Ebenenpalette zu "Ebene 0"
7. Nun kannst Du mit >Bearbeiten >Frei tansformieren das Schachbrett zu Rauten verzerren.


----------



## TimMaicher (14. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Schachmatt*

Ich bedanke mich Recht herzlich


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Oktober 2004)

*You're welcome*

Gern geschehen


----------

